# Using an external hard drive on mac



## Crazy_Rach (Dec 19, 2005)

Hello,

I'm using an Lacie 150gb hard drive which has been formatted to NTFS using windows. I wanted to use it with my eMac as it only has a 40gb hard drive.

My hard drives consists of folders....documents, pictures, videos, music and such. I can see everything in these folders fine, except the music folder. When I open the music folder it's blank theres nothing there, but in windows its fine. Can anyone help me fix this problem, I've not got a clue whats wrong with this one folder.

Kind Regards,

Rach


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

You somehow can access NTFS from that machine?

It is probably a permissions issue. If you can't access permissions settings, you may need to connect it to a Windows machine to make the folder accessible. But FAT32 might be an even better idea.


----------



## TechAnarchy (Feb 17, 2009)

I would recommend backing up the external HD on a friends computer or something and format it to Fat32. Macs handle that format with no problem, I actually surprised you're even able to access the files using NTFS. Even if the format is not the problem I'm willing to bet after you reformat it you wont have that problem again.


----------



## darthrevan945 (Jan 1, 1970)

mac os x only has read only access to NTFS drives, and even with that it has some issues. may i ask what version of the os you are using?
and try this: http://www.ntfs-3g.org/ that will add read/write support for ntfs drives.


----------

